# Double crankset for XC



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Well I'm tired of my triple XTR M970 crankset...
It has been a great crankset, very durable, very stiff, shifts ok, a negative factor is its wide Q-factor and chainline! 

22-32-44 is a very wide range, some of the lower gears and some of the heavier gears are almost never used when riding off-road and even on the paved road, so this could be an opportunity to migrate to a double setup and save some weight. :thumbsup:

Cassette 11-36T and 28-42T for the crankset has almost all the gears of the triple setup excluding the ones I don't use a lot which is good.
This setup is from the SRAM XX group which seems to be very nice but a bit heavy... 
The upcoming XX gripshifters might offer some weight reduction compared to the XTR triggers... (Do we have weights yet?)

What do you guys recommend for a new 2x10 transmission setup? 
What's the best, lightest, stiffest double crankset to replace the XTR without loosing any of its qualities?


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

why not 1x10?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I really like my XTR 10 speed. Much more so then the XX that I tried. The Plus rear dérailleur is awesome if you have some rough terrain. 

On my new bike I'm going with an S Works crank with XX rings and cassette using XTR for the rest of the drivetrain.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

XTR M985 if your frame can fit it. M980 if not.

else you can consider sram XX 156Q

raceface Next SL is worth considering. But I think XTR is the best because you can adjust the preload on the bearings. RaceFace Next SL uses orings to generate preload... big 

Sram XX has no provisions for setting preload I think. I forget.


----------



## mobius911 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheers! said:


> raceface Next SL is worth considering. But I think XTR is the best because you can adjust the preload on the bearings. RaceFace Next SL uses orings to generate preload... big


Can you run a different BB with the Race Face Next, such as Chris King, or something that offers better adjustment?


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

What is the axle lenght of 156mm q-factor XX? Can it be used with 68mm shell an external cup BB30? Need about 90mm axle for that.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

mobius911 said:


> Can you run a different BB with the Race Face Next, such as Chris King, or something that offers better adjustment?


The BB bearings don't have any adjustment in them, that's all part of the cranks. XT and XTR use a preload cap, the RF Next uses 1mm thick rubber coated steel shims. Once you have the adjustment done it doesn't change, so it might take an extra 10-15 minutes during installation, but because the shims rotate with the spindle and bearing covers, there's no wear and they don't compress very much because they are rubber coated steel. The RF Next cranks are about 100gms lighter than the same chainring ratios in the XTR.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

motorbacon said:


> why not 1x10?


1x10 hasn't got enough gear ratios for my rides...and I don't like to spin on the vacuum.

Race Face Next SL 2x10 crankset 175mm 40/28









This crankset looks good and It's light. The arms are made off hollow carbon. I've read some issues with the chainring mounting tabs breaking, and the bearings are crap...And this is a very expensive crank.
Anyone here using it?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

There were some issues with the first batch of the Next triple crankset, 3 or 4 years ago. I haven't heard of any issues with the Next SL. 

The current bearings with waterproof Phil Wood grease aren't crap.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

That's nice but I havn't seen many users with the next SL cranks either...


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

I just took my xtr m970 off as well and put on my ol' school caramba double barrels with ti. spindle. Running a 29t with 11-34 cassette, 1x9. Lost lots of weight like this. has all the gearing I need. Don't even use the lower 11or 12t like ever in the techy mountains where I ride in Jersey.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoy my 2x10 X0 setup, however my experience with 2x10 drive-trains is limited to my own experience with my own bike. I run 26-39t crank with a 12-36t cassette. 

It pays to understand how to be proficient in anything and I have noticed this to be especially the case with 10 speed rear derailleurs, or at least with my own. I have noticed that mine is a little bit more "picky" about being in tune, at least more so than other 9, 8, or 7 speed derailleurs that I have had lasting experience with. I recognize that other people have had experiences that contrast my own on that matter though. I try to put my bike in the stand at least once a week to take care of the chain and to make sure to tune out any derailleur slop.

The spiderless crank can be a bonus for some. I know that Shimano has been a little bit ahead with their Shadow derailleurs, however it is apparent that Sram is catching up with the innovation that Shimano put out into the market. They are supposedly releasing that in July though. 

I also have an MRP 2x guide/guard for rocky terrain. It has definitely paid off to have. Although I do recognize Sram now has an X0 AM with a built on bash, it isn't much of a chain tension system if that is what you feel like considering. I also understand that adding a bash isn't necessarily ideal for any XC rider. Still, if the XC you ride tends to get a little bit more gnarly at times, I feel that it can be worth the weight penalty.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The spacing between each cog on a 10 speed cassette is tighter than on a 9 speed, 8 speed... 

This is due to the fact that the freehub body has to be a defined space. So you have to now cram more cogs in the same space. 

Perfect derailleur hanger alignment is critical for a good performing rear drivetrain. If the derailleur hanger is slightly twisted or bent then that throws off everything. One simple way to check the derailleur hanger is to take it off your bike. Put it on a table, take a flash light and shine it from one end and see if you can see light leak past (underneath) the hanger. The hanger needs to be perfectly flat. (note: this doesn't work for certain derailleur hanger designs such as Santa Cruz Blur).


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

DavidR1 said:


> I really like my XTR 10 speed. Much more so then the XX that I tried. The Plus rear dérailleur is awesome if you have some rough terrain.
> 
> On my new bike I'm going with an S Works crank with XX rings and cassette using XTR for the rest of the drivetrain.


S-Works mtb crank still uses a 166Q, might even be 167 which defeats part of the purpose of going to 2x drivetrains.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll have to wait for the weight of the SRAM XX gripshift, and see if it is worth to replace the rest of the transmission. If not the 3x9 setup is working well enough...

This are the cranksets I'm checking out:


Clavicula dp 
 Race Face Next SL
 S-Works MTB (hard to fit on standard BB)
 SRAM Truvativ XX
 XTR M985 race
 Rotor MTB

Carbon cranks are great and light, but running them on my rocky trails might not be a good idea, hmm I have a carbon frame anyway...  Though decision.

What's the weight and specs of the rotor cranks? What's the difference between the 3D and the 3D+? Their website has not much info...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

sergio_pt said:


> What's the weight and specs of the rotor cranks? What's the difference between the 3D and the 3D+? Their website has not much info...


Rotor has several MTB cranks. 3D+ has a 30mm Al axle where the 3D has a 24mm steel or Ti one. The weights given on their website seem accurate: 506/543 for the 3D in Ti or steel, 493 for 3D+. None of those weights include rings or BB. They also have an Agilis crank which is about the same weight as the steel 3D and also has a steel axle. Rotor has removable spiders but I don't think they sell spiders separately. Their double uses 74/110 BCD which is interesting in that it can go down to a 24/34.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> I'll have to wait for the weight of the SRAM XX gripshift, and see if it is worth to replace the rest of the transmission. If not the 3x9 setup is working well enough...
> 
> This are the cranksets I'm checking out:
> 
> ...


For the S-Works cranks just get the Specialized rubber boots for the crank ends, they are very tough and will hold up to rock strikes. To fit them on a standard 68BB threaded, they are simple and fast to set up. Easiest cranks I've ever installed - just one wave washer and one bolt to tighten and your done.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd get full XTR and forget about it. If you want to sweat the details I'd get the Specialized/Lightnings with a mix of everything else. Eliflap and Nino have a lot of experience with the Lightning cranks. Ask them for advice/answers.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok. I stand corrected. I just ordered and installed a XTR M985 crankset. It is different than the M970 with the preload collar and set screw. 

The M985 XTR crankset is the same setup as the XTR M960 crank set. Where in there is no preload collar. You need to set preload essentially by the composite left crank arm screw torqued to about 13 inch pounds (finger tight).

Then you alternate tightening the two pinch bolts to 102 inch lbs. I don't think you will be able to run Ti bolts here as these two bolts are heavily loaded. I wouldn't risk it.

Overall very very nice crankset. Super narrow chain line. You need to be check, double check and then triple check it will fit your frame. I'll post more on how to check later.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*use what u have already*

I have 180mm m770 xt running 26/40 rings with m970 shifters derailers no issues, then on the race bike 180mm m980 28/40 & m980 shifter derailers...both bikes run GS rear D's and 11-34 clusters. 
splashing out new $ on duo cranks is nice but is it necessary????????
I can't tell the differance between the m770 and the m980's.........in shift performance.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Today's upgrade pays off to the tune of 158gms.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

craigsj said:


> Rotor has several MTB cranks. 3D+ has a 30mm Al axle where the 3D has a 24mm steel or Ti one. The weights given on their website seem accurate: 506/543 for the 3D in Ti or steel, 493 for 3D+. None of those weights include rings or BB. They also have an Agilis crank which is about the same weight as the steel 3D and also has a steel axle. Rotor has removable spiders but I don't think they sell spiders separately. Their double uses 74/110 BCD which is interesting in that it can go down to a 24/34.


thanks craigsj. :thumbsup:

You're right limba I'm overanalysing... always looking for the details. XTR looks good but seeing this picture rockyuphill posted makes me want to go for raceface!

Do you use the next sl crankset rockyuphill?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> thanks craigsj. :thumbsup:
> 
> You're right limba I'm overanalysing... always looking for the details. XTR looks good but seeing this picture rockyuphill posted makes me want to go for raceface!
> 
> Do you use the next sl crankset rockyuphill?


Next SL cranks just arrived today and I just got it mounted.


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Next SL cranks just arrived today and I just got it mounted.


i just ordered a set from Jenson for $550.00 price matched. Have to wait 2 more weeks for my set to come in. Let us know what you think of the cranks.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

$550 is a great price for the RF. Where did you find the original price that Jenson matched?

edit: never mind I found it.

Rocky, will you use an XTR bb with the RF crank?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Next XC can be had for a bit less than the SL's with little weight penalty.
View attachment 686174

That's a triple ring.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

limba said:


> Rocky, will you use an XTR bb with the RF crank?


I weighed the new RF Next SL external BB and it comes in at 86gms with one spacer. The XTR BB that's in the frame now will get replaced by the RF when it's time to replace it.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Is this another new set of cranks for you? You had one, they broke, were replaced and those are still ok? This is another set for a different bike?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

limba said:


> Is this another new set of cranks for you? You had one, they broke, were replaced and those are still ok? This is another set for a different bike?


It is pure gluttony... Next 3x9 on the Element RSL and MSL, and the Next SL on the Vertex RSL.  I've had no issues with the Next cranks after the first edition cracked tab issue, the warranty replacements have been solid.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice. Thanks for the feedback Rocky.


----------



## pokz (Jun 25, 2009)

im using slx m665 2x9 and removing the bashguard and change to alum chainring bolts..viola!


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

pokz said:


> im using slx m665 2x9 and removing the bashguard and change to alum chainring bolts..viola!


can you tell weight of cranks with rings only ?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

With all three chainrings.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been running the RF Carbon SL cranks (36/24) for a year now. No problem with durability or with the BB. Best crank I have had in a long time. When my SRAM XX crank wears out on my other bike it will get a RF. The only other crank I use is a Cannondale Hollowgram, I would choose that over the RF but they are limited to a BB30 or PF30 frame.


----------

